# Wolf of Wall Street...Home video on March 25th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NOMINATED FOR 5 ACADEMY AWARDS®

INCLUDING BEST PICTURE, BEST DIRECTOR AND BEST ACTOR

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



LEONARDO DICAPRIO IS ELECTRIFYING IN
DIRECTOR MARTIN SCORSESE’S HIGHEST-GROSSING FILM EVER, THE SENSATIONAL $300+ MILLION GLOBAL HIT



THE WOLF OF WALL STREET



The Most Talked About Film of the Year Debuts on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack March 25, 2014



Be the First to Own the Film on Digital HD March 18





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Legendary director Martin Scorsese delivers “another cinematic landmark” (Peter Travers, Rolling Stone) in the “madly entertaining” (Todd McCarthy, The Hollywood Reporter) masterpiece THE WOLF OF WALL STREET, debuting on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD March 25, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives on Digital HD March 18. Nominated for five Academy Awards including Best Picture, Best Director (Martin Scorsese), Best Actor in a Leading Role (Leonardo DiCaprio), Best Actor in a Supporting Role (Jonah Hill) and Best Adapted Screenplay (Terence Winter), THE WOLF OF WALL STREET has appeared on over 25 Top Ten lists including the AFI, the National Board of Review, Rolling Stone, Vanity Fair,
New York Times, New York Daily News and The Hollywood Reporter.

Leonardo DiCaprio delivers “the best performance of his career” (Claudia Puig,
USA Today) and earned a Golden Globe® for his portrayal of a young stockbroker hungry for a life of non-stop thrills, where corruption is king and more is never enough. Based on an outrageous true story of American excess, THE WOLF OF WALL STREET features a “razor-sharp” (Claudia Puig, USA Today) script by Terence Winter and “wild, exhilarating performances” (Richard Brody, NewYorker.com) from Academy Award nominee Jonah Hill, Matthew McConaughey, Kyle Chandler, Rob Reiner, Jean Dujardin and Margot Robbie.

The film will be available in a Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD and a behind-the-scenes look at the making of the film featuring interviews with DiCaprio and Scorsese, as well as on a single-disc DVD. 



THE WOLF OF WALL STREET Blu-ray Combo Pack

THE WOLF OF WALL STREET Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· The Wolf Pack—Martin Scorsese, Leonardo DiCaprio, Jonah Hill and other cast and crew discuss the incredible journey of making the film. Follow them as they reveal the real story behind Jordan Belfort’s rise to power and how they depicted his world of lavish excess, perseverance and ultimately betrayal.



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



THE WOLF OF WALL STREET Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.





Paramount Pictures and Red Granite Pictures present an Appian Way and Sikelia production and an Emjag production of a Martin Scorsese film: “The Wolf Of Wall Street.” Executive produced by Alexandra Milchan, Rick Yorn, Irwin Winkler, Danny Dimbort, Joel Gotler and Georgia Kacandes. Produced by Martin Scorsese, Leonardo DiCaprio, Riza Aziz, Joey McFarland and Emma Koskoff. Based on the book by Jordan Belfort. Screenplay by Terence Winter. Directed by Martin Scorsese.





About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), a leading content company with prominent and respected film, television and digital entertainment brands. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment, digital and television distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, Insurge Pictures, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and for providing home entertainment fulfillment services for certain DreamWorks Animation Home Entertainment titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and distribution across worldwide digital and television distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies.



For artwork please visit: https://arc.paramount.com



Paramount Home Media Distribution Contacts:

For Print: 

For Broadcast & Radio:

For Online:




Deborah Peters, [email protected], (323) 956-3609

Fred Paik, [email protected], (323) 434-1418

Alan Meier, [email protected], (323) 436-6638







THE WOLF OF WALL STREET

Street Date: March 25, 2014 (Blu-ray, DVD and VOD)

March 18, 2014 (Digital)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 179 minutes

U.S. Rating: R for sequences of strong sexual content, graphic nudity, drug use and language throughout, and for some violence

Canadian Rating: 18A for sexual content, substance abuse and nudity


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I will be watching this one for sure!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good about it. I love me some Scoresesee


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet, but this video has been circulating around the internet:


----------

